# A New Meaning For Bible Belt



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Yea, my husband always gets mad at me too when I forget to buy a bible when I'm at Wal Mart.

http://www.koco.com/news/29413659/detail.html


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

"Police said Farley's wife claimed her husband likes to buy Bibles and then tear them apart."

wow


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Something wrong with that guy.....


----------



## Victor (Sep 4, 2011)

I think the guy could deal with some happy drugs, and shock treatment....


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

...seriously? that guy needs a padded room in the local looney bin. that's crazy!


----------

